# 11 America's biggest downtowns from above (Aerial Pictures)



## epyks (May 31, 2005)

*18 America's biggest downtowns from above (Aerial Pictures)*

Chicago








Dallas








Denver








Houston








Indianapolis








Louisville








Miami








Philadelphia








Phoenix








Seattle








St Louis









Fixed!


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

^I can't see the pics!!!! AARRRRRRGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

me 2

red xxxxx


----------



## epyks (May 31, 2005)

Handsome said:


> me 2
> 
> red xxxxx


I'll fix it. Just a minute.


----------



## epyks (May 31, 2005)

can you see the pictures now?


----------



## Wssps (Mar 22, 2005)

I can see them  looks nice!!


----------



## Wssps (Mar 22, 2005)

no New York?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Dallas doesn't look that dense from the air. Why do the cities look so brown like they have a layer of sand on them.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

OMG u forgot NY or what lol


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Cool pics.


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

no offence, but they are .. ugly - same street line alignment in the flat land .. - no diversity :/


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

May the GODS bless you for this thread.


----------



## ILoveChina (May 24, 2005)

could you add the population of each city,pls?


----------



## ott0 (Mar 9, 2004)

phoenix looks depressing even from above


----------



## FerrariEnzo (Dec 19, 2003)

Are you sure these are the 11 biggest DTs???


----------



## epyks (May 31, 2005)

FerrariEnzo said:


> Are you sure these are the 11 biggest DTs???


Ok, just tell me which ones should I add and I will do so.


----------



## epyks (May 31, 2005)

More Pics

Atlanta








Boston








Columbus








Los Angeles








New Orleans








San Diego








San Francisco


----------



## Franzl (Aug 15, 2004)

Great pics!
Where did you get them?


----------



## EndlessWalt (Feb 19, 2005)

He used the NASA. World Wind software !!


----------



## epyks (May 31, 2005)

EndlessWalt said:


> He used the NASA. World Wind software !!


No, I didn't.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

philadweller said:


> Dallas doesn't look that dense from the air. Why do the cities look so brown like they have a layer of sand on them.


Yup, Dallas is hardly dense, even in the immediate vicinity of downtown.

Well in the case of Phoenix, I think we both know why the aerials look like they have a layer of brown sand on them...doesn't that city have very red-brownish soils with lack of vegetation? In the other cities that look brownish, they may have used a Color film instead of a Color Infrared Film (or scanner detecting Red-Green-Blue light instead of Infrared-Red-Green light. The infrared band detects vegetation a lot better than the Green band. So in Color Infrared imagery, they assign the Green channel that produces the Green light our eyes can see to the Infrared band, resulting in aerials with very distinctive, bright green colors on grass, shrubs, trees etc. Of course, when vegetation is dormant or unhealthy, even the Infrared band will return dull-looking vegetation.

*Normal Color Composite* 

Red reflected light assigned to the Red channel
Green reflected light assigned to the Green channel
Blue reflected light assigned to the Blue channel


*Infrared Color Composite* 

Infrared reflected light assigned to the Red channel
Red reflected light assigned to the Green channel
Green reflected light assigned to the Blue channel
(the Blue light is not used here as you can only create a composite with the 3 primary colors our eyes can see which are RGB--This is often better because sensors that pick up blue light don't produce good images due to haze in the atmosphere, especially the higher in altitude images are taken--water reflects sufficient Green light anyway--in most cases, we don't even need to pick up blue)

Here's what they do with imagery so vegetation looks very green:
*Simulated Normal Color Composite* 

Infrared reflected light assigned to the *Green* channel
Red reflected light assigned to the Red channel
Green reflected light assigned to the Blue channel


----------



## ironchapman (Jun 2, 2005)

Google Maps, by any chance?

They have a new satellite option


----------



## Pablo (Sep 13, 2002)

wow...amazing pics..thanks for sharingkay:


----------



## epyks (May 31, 2005)

update
Chicago


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

thank you all for this amazing pics


----------



## epyks (May 31, 2005)

update
Chicago
















Miami








Denver


----------



## jread (Jun 1, 2004)

Phoenix has the most pathetic downtown for a large city.... ever.


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

interesting pics!many american cities look like grids from above!


----------



## cincobarrio (Aug 25, 2004)

I can only laugh at you (epyks) not mentioning Downtown Manhattan.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

that's because Phoenix is the most pathetic "city" in the universe.


----------



## chris9 (Jul 22, 2003)

Here it is, downtown and the vicinity of the great City of New York


----------



## JohnStreet (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm sorry, but Philadelphia downtown is home to 83,000 residents, which makes it the third largest downtown in America.


http://www.centercityphila.org/business/market_facts.aspx


----------

